# Info zum META SL 4



## imba (5. Mai 2015)

Moinsen,

hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem META SL 4 26? Habe dazu im Netz nicht allzuviel gefunden. Die Reviews lassen auf ein verspieltes Bike schließen, das was ich auch eingentlich suche. Es soll für leichte Singeltrails und für die Feierabendrunde taugen. Bergab soll es natürlich auch Fun machen. Kann jemand was zum Bike berichten?


----------

